

Wind-up radio Inventor urges patent law change - Malcx
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8232130.stm

======
bad_user
Fine, criminalize patent infringement, but also reduce the government-granted
monopoly to 3 years, ban obvious patents that a ten year old kid can think of
(probably most of them), and sanction companies that try to introduce such
obvious patents with big-ass fines.

------
quant18
I don't think his proposed solution quite solves his problem. Among other
things, if he got his wish, then "preponderance of evidence" would no longer
suffice; he'd have to provide "evidence beyond a reasonable doubt" every time
he wanted to win a case.

------
onreact-com
Imagine this guy to monopolize wind-up radios for all of the third world.

